# Splitting two TV's



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm running TV-1 and TV-2 off my 322. I tried to add a third TV (TV-3) to the TV2 line but TV-3 is not working. My Dish cable runs into a three way splitter then to the two TV's-2 & 3. I know that the TV-3 will be watching what ever the TV-2 will be on but that's ok. I set my TV-2 to channel 73 and TV-3 to channel 73 but TV-3 gets no picture. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I copied & pasted this info from tech portal. Hope it helps:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/equipment/accessory.shtml

_Satellite receivers require a dedicated RG-6 coaxial connection from the LNBF to the receiver. An inline signal splitter will cause a loss of signal. If you have more than 2 receivers, use a multi-dish switch box instead. 
Splitters can ONLY be used between the receiver and TV or VCR._

I'm guessing that at the very least you need a "dish compliant splitter"


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Dahenny: I believe he is talking about the line between the receiver and his third TV so a splitter should work.

Bobed2121: Is your TV2 output channel 73 on cable or Air? On your third TV, if it is set for cable, set it for air or vice versa and see if that helps.

Otherwise, it probably is a problem with your cable.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are my connections:
At the TV box, on the house, I have two cables coming from my Dish. One cable goes directly to the 211 receiver, no spliters and no diplexers needed.

The other dish cable goes to the SAT connection of a diplexer. The remaining 2 diplexer connections are as follows; IN/OUT connector goes to the receiver (322 TV-1) and the UHf/VHF connector *did* go to TV-2. I disconnected the TV-2 UHF/VHF connection and added a short coax cable and splitter to the end of that. The diplexer UHF/VHF connector is now connected to the splitter "in". From the two splitter outputs I reconected TV-2 and added the TV-3. 
So TV-1 is where my 322 receiver is. TV-2 and TV-3 are connected via splitter off the diplexer UHF/VHF connector. TV-1 and TV-2 work fine but I get no picture on TV-3. Is my splitter in the wrong place or connected wrong?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

When you selected the channel number that you want to send the signal on, there is an option to use "cable" (i.e. uses the same frequencies that cable companies use) or "air" (the standard broadcast frequencies). If you chose Channel 73 "Cable" on your 322 and your third TV is tuned to channel 73 "air," you won't recieve anything unless you change the settings on your TV to recieve the cable frequencies.


----------

